# SquirrelMail Authentication Issue



## freakyweird (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello -

After updating my ports, it seems that SquirrelMail has been changed such that it now emits a domain name when authenticating to an IMAP server. I've only tested this against an IMAP server running on localhost.

Old Auth:

```
imap-login: Info: Login: user=<user>
```

New Auth:

```
imap-login: Info: Aborted login (auth failed, 1 attempts): user=<user@domain.com>
```

The IMAP server is functioning properly and users are able to auth with their email clients via IMAP. So, this seems to be a change in SquirrelMail, but I'm unable to find the cause at this point.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 20, 2010)

This should be configurable. Take a look at the configuration file.


----------



## freakyweird (Jan 30, 2010)

*Solved*

Just wanted to leave a note here in case others might be having a similar issue. The resolution was to disable the 'vlogin' plugin in Squirrelmail's config.php


----------

